# Naxos/ΝΑΞΟΣ (imo 7350507)



## Νάξος (Aug 26, 2008)

*** Please help us to find the traces of our beloved ship ***

I am opening a new topic about the most important passenger/car ferry of the line of Paronaxía, that is any line starting from Piræus that includes the ports of Páros and Náxos (Piræus-Páros-Náxos-Íos-Theéra, Piræus-Syros-Páros-Náxos, Piræus-Páros-Náxos-Small Cyclades-Amorghòs) and definetely the most popular hellenic ferry of 70s and 80s, the c/f NAXOS.


The ship after having served the Hellenic islands of the Central Ægean Sea was sold suddenly by Arcadia Lines in late 1992 (or early 1993) to a Chinese company. Twenty years after leaving our seas, we haven't been able to find a single serious and valid do***ent about her fate. We have no idea if NAXOS is still in life or scrapped in 1993 or sometime later. We have no idea to who was sold, as well.

In order to relocate her traces i created personally a group in facebook. I have to say that i really dislike the idea of the so called "social networks" but at the time being i can't see any other way equally effective to get any kind of valid information about our ship. It is like throwing to the sea an SOS message in a bottle… Anyhow,
the address of the facebook website about NAXOS is:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/61399997658/

Feel free to join it, the site is bilingual in most of its extent.

If you have any friends who love ships and leave in China, Hong-Kong Philippines, Taiwan, Japan, Indonesia and generally in Far East please let them know about our effort to relocate the traces of Naxos.

The most possible scénarios after searching for years is that either the ship was scrapped suddenly and some time in 90s (after 1992) or served the Far East Seas for several years. It is quite unlike that the ship is still alive but we are not yet in position to reject any chances.

C/f Naxos: IMO 7350507
Built: 1975 at United Shipyards of Pérama, Piræus (Henoména Naypigheîa Perámatos)
Total Length: 94.91 m
Breadth: 14.65 m
Draught: 4.21 m

It was sailing under Hellenic flag till 1992 and registered in the Hellenic, French and Norwegian Registry. After that year her traces practically disappeared.

First owner of the ship was the «Naxos Maritime Co.» (1975-1985), second owner the state-run «Hellenic Coastal Lines SA» (1985-1991) and last owner the «Arcadia Lines» (1991-1992 or 1993). The ship from 1975 till May 1991 was sailing in orange insignia and afterwards in white ones.

I include a few very but repesentative photos of the ship of all ownership eras. Regardless if we manage to relocate it or not i hope you will all enjoy the photos and the literature about this wonderful ship. 

1: sticker of the «Naxos Maritime Co.»

2: photo from the website www.prokopios.de, probably owned to Roland Kligge. (The exact initial hyperlink was http://www.prokopios.de/Bilder_Galerie/BG_Historisch/bg_historisch.html but now this link is not in use)

3: photo scanned from the Magazine «Efoplistis»/Ἐφοπλιστὴς

4: photo of my personal photo archives (© Ντῖνος Πανάαγος/Dînos Panághos)


----------

